# How and where do you store your costumes?



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I have limited closet space. I have some costumes hanging, some still in the package shoved onto closet shelves, a couple in boxes in the garage, some still in the boxes they were shipped in and shoved under dresser drawers. I'd like to organize them, have them all together either on my closet shelves, or packed safely (against pests) in the garage somehow. 

I figured this would be the forum to ask! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Al my costumes are kept on hangers or folded in a drawer. We have a pretty good size basement so space isnt really an issue. Its semi finished and moisture isnt a problem either.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a chifferot ( I guess that is how you spell it) in my bedroon. I hang the costumes under these celophane covers that you get from the cleaners. I have 2 pairs of white pantallettes, one pink and one yellow along with a couple of regular petticoates that I keep in a small clothes bag. I also have quite a few of these big clothes carriers that zip up that I put them under too My wigs I have most of them on thsee styrophone heads. in the top of my clothes locker, though some are kept in the original packages.The makeup acessores are in the bottom of the chiffarot in a cardboard box. The accessories like jewelry , amulets, thigh high colonial hose, warted noses and chines, clawed hands and other types are kept also in cardboard boxes. The shoes I have are those for the Little Lord fauntleroy , Martha Stewart and other female characters and are kept in cardboard boxes in the bottom of the chiffarot. The best part about all of my 17th gentlemen outfits is that I attach a pair of buckles to a pair of black loafers are are held on by elastic. 

I do have edema in my feet and ankles so any costume that requires a long robe (Merlin, Friar) or large floor length dress (Charley's Aunt/Granny Lou, Duchess) allow me to wear comfortable shoes and atre becoming my norms now.

Regarding purses I have three string purses( for The Duchess, Charley'sAunt/Granny Lou and The Spinster Lady) that fit in a small box while the large ones for Martha Stewart I hang in the chiffarot.

My dresses like for Charley Aunt & Granny Lou, The Duchess and The Spinster Lady really need a a chothes bag to have them put in. But usually they do fit.

I put my 115" hooped petticoat in back of the chiffarot since it collapses.

My hats like Charley's Aunt's bonnet stays on the wig that is placed on the styrophone head, the Spinster Lady hat with the big feather i put up a styrophone head. The Duchess' hat and veil is attached to the wig that is placed upon the wig. I have a colonial tricon hat that fits perfect in a box in the chiffarot.

My Martha Stewart outfits (skirts, tops, poncho, underclothes), are all placed in the large cothes bags.

However, I am getting quite tight in there.

That's basically how I store my costumes.

TC


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We have a couple of portable wardrobe storage units. You can usually find these for $30 or less. They keep the costumes safely hanging dust free, dry and pest free.
Here are some examples: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=portable+wardrobe+storage&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=8046073164&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1739769702169275190&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_2jj0ypvgbh_e

Eric


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Funny you just asked because last week I was thinking I needed to do _Something_ sooner or later since I started two years ago gathering costume clothing pieces for my skeletons and to-be-built carnival people. To start with I decided to pick up one of those rolling coat racks, picked it up at ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS. I'll use that to start organizing the clothes before packing away. I'm thinking of using those vacuum storage bags for things that can be stored in them.


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an entire dresser drawer full of costume paraphernalia. And a good deal of my tiny closet is taken up by them, too. 

I use a lot of my everyday clothes to piece costumes together, too. So I don't have a ton of stuff that's purely for costumes.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all your ideas. I'm thinking of buying one of the smaller portable wardrobes that Wolfbeard posted a link to if my closet shelves end up being overwhelmed. I do have vacuum bags that aren't being used. Great idea, Spookie. Jessabel, my closet sounds a lot like yours. Shadowbat, I'm envious of your basement!

Now I have to go on over and check out all your costumes, Costumer! You must lead a fun life if, like your siggie says, you wear all your costumes!  What a collection you mentioned already, and I'd bet that was just some of your costumes.

My daughter has a closet in the guest room/playroom that is entirely for her dress-up play. Maybe if she outgrows it, I'll take that closet over.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

weeping angel said:


> Thanks to everyone for all your ideas. I'm thinking of buying one of the smaller portable wardrobes that Wolfbeard posted a link to if my closet shelves end up being overwhelmed. I do have vacuum bags that aren't being used. Great idea, Spookie. Jessabel, my closet sounds a lot like yours. Shadowbat, I'm envious of your basement!
> 
> Now I have to go on over and check out all your costumes, Costumer! You must lead a fun life if, like your siggie says, you wear all your costumes!  What a collection you mentioned already, and I'd bet that was just some of your costumes.
> 
> My daughter has a closet in the guest room/playroom that is entirely for her dress-up play. Maybe if she outgrows it, I'll take that closet over.


Yes I do wear ALL of my costumes, even the dresses! Lol!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
TC


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Costumer, I was going through your photo albums this morning. You costumes are GORGEOUS!!! Especially the period costumes. My favorite is you as Ben Franklin. You would be a BLAST to be around in costume, because I can totally imagine you also being in character the entire time!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

weeping angel said:


> Costumer, I was going through your photo albums this morning. You costumes are GORGEOUS!!! Especially the period costumes. My favorite is you as Ben Franklin. You would be a BLAST to be around in costume, because I can totally imagine you also being in character the entire time!


For Halloween's Ghostly Galavant in connection with The cabildo here in New Orleans, I was one of the characters on the tour. There were about ten different characters and we stood in variuos courtyards in the French Quarter. I was the Grand Marquis de vaudriel, a governor of French Louisiana. There were about ten tour groups and I had to give a 10 minute talk about my character ( in character).

It was a lot of fun!

Here is me as Marquis de Vaudrieul.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is the best makeup job I have ever done. But got someone to go through a tutorial with me, plus another ladyfriend who sells makeup.

TC


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Great make-up! And that costume is so beautiful. The fabric, the buttons, the trim...all so rich and gorgeous. You look fabulous and fun to be around! Did anybody tape your talk in character?


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately they don't tape the character performances, But I did get my picture in the monthly newsletter.! They said that II was a big hit!

I like to be the character that I am dressed as.

Hopefully they will pick me again next year to do a character. I usually send them pictures and then they try to find one to fit the costume.

This was my first year so hopefully I will be chosen do something again next year 

They have a big Halloween bash at The Cabildo on the Friday night before Halloween.. I usually take a cab to and from the party due to the parking in the Quarter. Maybe I can do one of my female characters in a big hoopskirt! That would be fun!

TC


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh! I LOVE 'The Ugly Duchess'!!! She's my favorite!  No hoop though. Hmmm. 

So I imagine they don't encourage electronics to be present so as to better represent the time in history? Or am I over-thinking this? How wonderful to have yet another night to celebrate Halloween! What other times do you get to wear your costumes?

It must be fun to come up with characters to suit your wardrobe.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

weeping angel said:


> Oh! I LOVE 'The Ugly Duchess'!!! She's my favorite!  No hoop though. Hmmm.
> 
> So I imagine they don't encourage electronics to be present so as to better represent the time in history? Or am I over-thinking this? How wonderful to have yet another night to celebrate Halloween! What other times do you get to wear your costumes?
> 
> It must be fun to come up with characters to suit your wardrobe.


The chances are Halloween, Mardi Gras and usually benefit parties that want you to come in costume. I have been recommended to make the Duchess "pretty" rather than ugly. Hoop won't work. It is supposes to have a small train behind.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My best bet is the Halloween Galavant at The Cabildo. There was a group at Mardi Gras that had a party on the Monday Night before Mardi Gras but the prime mover of the group has drifted away from it. But maybe next year.

TC


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Tasha. I do clean all my costumes after wear. And I have dropped bags off at the local goodwill, costumes and decorations I no longer use. I have two different sizes of a Disney Ariel costume that didn't fit even after taking the larger one to a seamstress. You've convinced me to let those go to someone(s) who will probably be thrilled to get them. 

TC, I love the back of The Pretty/Ugly Duchess costume too with the lovely little train. I tried to message you and hope it reached you instead of getting lost into cyberspace! I promise, I'm not stalking you! lol!


----------

